# Timberland Destiny XI



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me what, if any, is the difference between a Timberland Destiny and a Destiny XI?

Caulkhead


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

bumpety bump :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

As I interpret their website there are 3 versions of the Destiny XI and 3 versions of the Destiny XIX, none listed as just 'Destiny'.

http://www.timberlandmotorhomes.com/timberland-layouts/

Best to give them a call I think.

Pete


----------

